# Dog Bites 2yr old



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

And it is entirely the mothers fault. Needless to say I am furious right now.

2-year-old sent to hospital after dog bites her cheek

Now, the dog will probably be put down because the mother is a moron.


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

That irks me.. I HATE the fact that because of people's ignorance, good dogs are likely to be put down. That owner did the right thing by telling her that he dog wasn't good around children.. stupid stupid woman.


----------



## Bequavious (Mar 9, 2013)

So what, the mother forced the baby-sitter to let her dog out? Or over-powered her and let the dog out herself? And then what? The dog went straight over to the kid and bit its face? Somehow I get the feeling that this article isn't telling the whole story. Yeah the mom should be smarter than trying to convince someone to let their dog play with her two-year-old, but the dog owner should also be adamant enough to keep it from happening. Plus if you have a dog that will walk up to a kid a bite its face without further provocation (not saying this is what happened since it doesn't say) you probably don't need to be baby-sitting kids, closed door or not.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

Or, I don't know, the owner probably didn't think the mother would be stupid enough to ignore the warnings. The mother let the dog out, not the owner. I can easily see the owner walking out of the room, not expecting someone to be so stupid and the dog bites the child.

How DUMB do you have to be to open up a door to let a dog out, and insist it play with your child, AFTER being told the dog doesn't like kids?

Wait, don't answer that, I'm afraid of the answer.


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

Wow it does say possible charges against the mother too. It also says the owner of the dog does not want it, nor was the dog up to date on shots. I see issues all around here. Poor dog, poor child. Both may pay for these two young women's decisions.


----------



## BellaLuna (Jan 27, 2013)

GSDolch said:


> And it is entirely the mothers fault. Needless to say I am furious right now.
> 
> 2-year-old sent to hospital after dog bites her cheek
> 
> Now, the dog will probably be put down because the mother is a moron.


Always happens  Not fair to the dog and baby. Horrible 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S4


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

the dog will definitely be PTS - it is not up to date on it's shots according to the article....stupid stupid people....

Lee


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

Sadly you are right. I feel very bad for the child and for the dog. Both are victims in the case.

I've thought on why the owner would surrender the dog, and honestly, I can see a lot of people doing just that, simply because it was a bite. It could be many things behind the reason, it could be that she just feels she can't look at the dog the same way, not without feeling guilt, or properly contain it. If the two were friends it could be that she feels its a way to save that friendship.

Its sad all the way around.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I feel awful for the dog and child, never should have happened and they are the ones paying


----------



## Sarah~ (Apr 30, 2012)

Very sad, I agree there were mistakes made by both women and this didn't have to happen


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

The dog probably should be put down. I agree the mother was an idiot. When someone tells you their dog is not socialized to children, do not let the dog out with the kids. But, that doesn't mean the dog doesn't have a screw loose. It sounds like the dog visciously attacked a toddler, who is no threat whatsoever. The dog should be put down. The owner of the dog and the mother of the child are both young adults who both made some serious mistakes in this situation. 

The baby will get over it, kids are resilient, and plastic surgery nowadays is a lot better than it was years ago. 

My sister's kid fell at their swimming pool when she was around 2, and needed a ton of stitches all down her face. She swims like a fish and loves the highest and tallest water slides out there. If this is handled properly from this point on, the child should not have lasting problems.

But the dog is a danger to children. It's owner understands this. It is very, very sad for the dog. Maybe better socialization when this dog was younger would have made a difference, and maybe not. My thinking is that the dog probably wasn't wired right. 

It is possible to give a dog that isn't good with babies or children a full life. But I doubt these people were in a position to give the dog what it needed -- a life totally devoid of babies and children. What 21 year old girl is thinking she will never get married or have kids? 

Do we know what kind of dog this was?


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

Selzer, on their FB page they reported it was a lab mix.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I am glad it wasn't a shepherd or shepherd mix. I know that is selfish. But still, we don't need the bad publicity. 

People are idiots. Why was the dog there? Was it the baby sitter's house? If it was the mother's place, then she might have felt more like she had a right to let the dog out, her place, her kid, ok not her dog. If it was the baby-sitter's place, then wow, someone walks over to your bedroom and lets your dog out with her kid when you said it isn't good with kids? That is pretty nuts. On the other hand, if it was the mother's place, why bring a dog that doesn't like kids to a place where you will be babysitting a toddler? Crazy. 

There is just too much insanity to wrap my mind around right now.


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

selzer said:


> I am glad it wasn't a shepherd or shepherd mix. I know that is selfish. But still, we don't need the bad publicity.
> 
> People are idiots. Why was the dog there? Was it the baby sitter's house? If it was the mother's place, then she might have felt more like she had a right to let the dog out, her place, her kid, ok not her dog. If it was the baby-sitter's place, then wow, someone walks over to your bedroom and lets your dog out with her kid when you said it isn't good with kids? That is pretty nuts. On the other hand, if it was the mother's place, why bring a dog that doesn't like kids to a place where you will be babysitting a toddler? Crazy.
> 
> There is just too much insanity to wrap my mind around right now.



From the way the article read, the owner of the dog was baby sitting the 2yr old and kept the dog locked up in a separate room. So I would guess that would be at the dog owners house. I don't see the dog being with her if she was at the mothers house. She knew the dog didn't like kids, why would she contain it one place and not the other? The mother insisted that the child should play with the dog and opened the door after the owner told her that the dog wasn't good with children.

Honestly if the mother is that ignorant it wouldn't surprise me if she did it while the owner was out of the room and then let the kid do something to the dog causing it to attack.

It's not unheard of for people to try and make dogs bite so they can sue.


----------



## Sarah~ (Apr 30, 2012)

Sounds bad but I am glad it wasn't a pit bull. And the mother was nuts opening the door after the babysitter said no, but dog or no dog, no one is going to open a door in MY house without permission, and if I had already said no? That woman would have had to go through me to get to that door. I guess if they were friends that might make it complicated... But still, the whole story is crazy.


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

Sarah, yup, if they were friends it does add some more to it. I actually expect my friends to respect my rules in my home and listen to me when it comes to my family (dogs included) I shouldn't have to stand in between them and a door to stop them from doing something. Especially after I tell them not to do something, if do, then they aren't a really good friend.

I've never had an issue with my close friends, however, this does make me kinda glad that all the doors in our new home will have locks on them.


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

GSDolch said:


> It's not unheard of for people to try and make dogs bite so they can sue.


Sadly, this was my first thought too...

I don't see anything wrong with a baby sitter keeping a dog locked up- if I had kids in my house, my dog would be locked up regardless, and he loves kids. I think a parent being so obscenely stupid as to open the door after expressly being told not to isn't really a foreseen circumstance. My childhood best friend had a sketchy Rottweiler; I was there for a couple hours after school every day for six years and never once met the dog... containment is fine. I can't fathom a parent putting their child in that kind of danger by their own doing...ugh.

I could picture the mother standing closer to the door than the owner of the house, asking, the owner saying no (not thinking anyone would ever actually open it regardless), and then the mother doing it before she could get to her.... or the owner leaving the room (again, not accounting for such extreme stupidity) and it happening then.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Relationships between people are screwy sometimes. Oftentimes you have Rescuers hook up with Needy people, and Bossy-pushy types connect with those who are very passive. If all the bossy-pushy types, hung out together, a lot more people would not survive friendships. 

It seems like some people just fall into rolls, and will continue to be dominant, aggressive, etc, until the submissive/passive person has had enough and breaks the friendship. 

If this is the case, both women are about the same age, but the one with the kid, who needs the baby sitter, might just be one of those bossy/pushy, dominant/aggressive types, and the other person might be more the kind to just let that person walk all over her, and have no boundaries. 

Isn't that a lot of hog wash to glean out of a stupid little artical?


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

We honestly have no idea how it really went down. The breed wasn't even mentioned. I suspect the story itself is probably not very accurate.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

We know the kid was 2. We know the dog wasn't good with kids. We know the dog significantly bit the toddler in the face. 

If it was my dog, I would put it down. A dog should go hide behind a couch or any number of things before resorting to biting a toddler in the face. 

The mother was an idiot. The dog-owner should have been more concrete, but it doesn't change the fact that a dog really should not bite a baby and especially not in the face. 

There are tons of dogs being put down every day due to lack of space in shelters, I would rather have my heart ripped apart for them. I don't blame this dog, I just think it has a disease and the only option is euthanasia. I don't think it should get the death penalty as a punitive measure or as a deterrant to all the other potential baby-biters out there. I just think that this dog should never have the opportunity to bite another child.


----------



## BellaLuna (Jan 27, 2013)

As a mother of three small children it's crazy to me how a mother would even want her child to play a dog that doesn't like kids .I would never ever allow my children to be near a dog that doesn't like them ,we are supposed to protect our children and not put them in harms way. This mother was a dummy who lacked any common sense and didn't get the memo on how to be a good mother and protect her child.

As for the dog owner she needed to put on her big girl pants and tell the mother no absolutely not and not allow her to take control and let the dog out. I had a dog that didn't like many people and when people were insistent on meeting and seeing him, I said no way and had him put away where nobody could get to him so easily. When you have a dog that doesn't like people you are now liable. 

This whole thing could have been prevented had both of the ladies had any brains whats so ever.. The ony people I feel for arethe dog and chid..


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

I've seen enough stories on the news I actually witnessed to know how bad they usually get it wrong. I'm sure there are plenty of us here that have an example of it too.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

According to the article, the sitter told the mother that the dog was not good with children and not to open the door. The mother TOOK the child into the room with the dog and sat on the floor with them. 

The mother is at fault.

So the dog isn't up to date on it's shots. By whose protocols? Aren't there threads on this board discussing that vaccine effectiveness lasts for years and annual shots are not a good thing? 

Story just frustrates me. Poor kid has a parent that isn't too bright. Poor dog will probably be killed. Sitter will probably be evicted.


----------



## BellaLuna (Jan 27, 2013)

Baillif said:


> I've seen enough stories on the news I actually witnessed to know how bad they usually get it wrong. I'm sure there are plenty of us here that have an example of it too.


This is true , but if this story actually is correct its awful.


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

Authorities: Charges possible against owner of dog that bit Knox toddler Knoxville News Sentinel

SO, the dog has a history of biting. Biting another child before in the face. More than likely why she gave up the dog. It had a history.

Which makes me all the more furious with the mother. If, upon knowing the dogs history (I'm going to guess yes, but that is just a guess) she still let the dog out to play with her child....I hope to gods they charge her like they are thinking about.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

The dog is two. It may have never had shots. Who knows? It is still highly unlikely for it to have rabies. I hope they quarantine the dog, or send the head off to be tested rather than put a toddler through rabies shots.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Ok, read your link. It almost sounds like the dog was up to date on its shots, or at least had shots. Doesn't matter, the dog needs to be euthanized. 2 babies going to the hospital is too many for one dog.


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

All that aside, I still can't fathom how any parent would insist their child play with a dog with a bite history. 

Going with the theory that she knew.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

My guess is she knew too. 

When you babysit for family, you talk. When you have a dog and no kids, you generally talk about the dog. When its a family crisis, and having a dog bite someone's kid, you talk. It was only a month or so ago. 

It is possible, that they thought it was an accident. The kid was playing with a frisbee, and YES, dogs will go for a toy and get kid sometimes instead, but still. 

My guess is she did know, and she didn't believe the dog was at fault or as bad as all that. 

I really don't know how you charge someone for this. If you dangle your kid over some crocodiles or alligators maybe. But if you and your cousin disagree about how a dog is, you think she is over-reacting about an accident, and you think it is better for the dog to get used to the kid if she is going to be baby sat there, you might want the dog and child to be exposed to each other totally supervised. 

I dunno. I wouldn't want to leave a kid in a house where a dog is being left in a room because it might attack the kid. 

I don't know how you charge her. She was right there, the dog had an accident before, and maybe it was just that. Do you charge people for child-endangering for letting them ride a pony? What if the pony rolled over on an adult once? I dunno. 

I think the mother was probably an idiot for not believing her cousin.


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

Notice how the dog name gender and all that crap didn't match up in even the police reports, or the vaccination history. Who knows what the story was.


----------



## redandgold (Jul 2, 2013)

Poor dog. Someone should have the OWNER put down, not the dog.


----------



## BellaLuna (Jan 27, 2013)

All I can say if I even suspect and or someone tells me their dog, isn't child friendly my kids sure as **** wouldn't be anywhere near it. 

My neighbors have a dog that I don't trust and my kids are never allowed near it. And in all honesty I don't feel the need to test it the suituation with my kids and the dog. 


Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S4


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

Baillif said:


> Notice how the dog name gender and all that crap didn't match up in even the police reports, or the vaccination history. Who knows what the story was.



That is really not all that uncommon. I have a black f GSD and between vets she some how became a black m GSD/Mal mix.

Needless to say I didn't stay with the new vet. lol.


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

redandgold said:


> Poor dog. Someone should have the OWNER put down, not the dog.


Did you even READ?

The dog was contained, the MOTHER of the child insisted the dog be allowed to play with the child after told the dog didn't like kids.


----------

